# Android like GUI frontend to FreeBSD.....what would be involved, what would it take in FreeBSD?



## futurX (Nov 2, 2019)

Hi All

I just thought I'd throw this out there (for now), this is more of a general discussion to gauge some interest or knowledge
as to what, if or when there is a GUI similar to Android that exists for FreeBSD, note it would not be for a mobile device
but have a mobile type feel to the interface.

Also, the hardware will most likely be high end embedded ( something like ARM Ax processor)\ low end Desktop CPU processor ie.Intel Atom.

But the end goal would be a Mobile (look and feel) running on an embedded CPU.

The end project would be consumer/industrial in nature.

Any thoughts, feedback, idea or questions would be appreciated!


----------



## Crivens (Nov 2, 2019)

Looks like a challenge for the fvwm2 crew around here.


----------

